# 2017 Cruze power steering failed



## Bbaker1234 (Jul 19, 2020)

Does anyone know why the power steering would suddenly fail?


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Do you still have your Warranty?


----------



## jimmyc (Jun 27, 2020)

Electric power steering. "No maintenance required", the book says.......Gotta take it to a dealer. IMO.....NOT to an indie shop. g'luck!


----------



## Fireworks234 (Jan 4, 2018)

When I worked at a Chevy dealer, any time we'd have issues with Power steering or got a ton of warning indicators on the dash, it was typically a low battery.


----------

